# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Перенести документы из 1С бух в 1С бух КОРП

## muzhika

Доброго времени суток.

Впервые тут пишу, так обычно все находил без помощи
нужно из 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 (2.0.43.13) перенести за 2012 год все справочники и документы в 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0 (2.0.42.6) 

у нас появились об. подразделения и в простой бух уже нельзя вести учет, хочу перенести все за 12 год в КОРП.
Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML требует правила обмена, где их можно скачать? 
Можно ли каким другим способом перенести данные?

----------


## zay

Используйте "Конвертацию данных".
Вот здесь подробно рассписал как конвертировать справочник Номенклатура из 7.7 в 8-ку
Из 8-ки в 8-ку "подобные" конфигурации конвертируются достаточно просто. Думаю, что человек который уже имеет опыт работы с "Конвертацией данных" сделает перенос из 1С Бухгалтерия в 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП за день-два.

----------

muzhika (18.01.2013)

----------


## vihan

Скачай Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с ПРОФ для 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 (2.0.43.13)  на 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0  и нечего не нужно переносить.

----------


## vihan

> Доброго времени суток.
> 
> Впервые тут пишу, так обычно все находил без помощи
> нужно из 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 (2.0.43.13) перенести за 2012 год все справочники и документы в 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0 (2.0.42.6) 
> 
> у нас появились об. подразделения и в простой бух уже нельзя вести учет, хочу перенести все за 12 год в КОРП.
> Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML требует правила обмена, где их можно скачать? 
> Можно ли каким другим способом перенести данные?


Скачай Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с ПРОФ для 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 (2.0.43.13)  на 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0  и нечего не нужно переносить.

----------


## msn2

Доброго времени суток.
Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.80.40  обновление для перехода с ПРОФ.

----------


## Konor18

> Доброго времени суток.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.80.40  обновление для перехода с ПРОФ.


https://dropmefiles.com/T4qyx

Держите, 3.0.80.40

----------

msn2 (13.08.2020)

----------


## nighter

Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.83.25 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ.

----------


## Konor18

> Поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.83.25 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ.


https://dropmefiles.com/5J5hx

----------


## Dragon88

Добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.84.35 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ.

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.84.35 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ.


https://yadi.sk/d/Hl6HAH-xw-d5qg

Экспериментируйте !

----------

Dragon88 (20.11.2020)

----------


## Dragon88

Спасибо огромное

----------


## KatAr_Mj

Добрый вечер, кто может поделиться обновлением для перехода. Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.84.35 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ.

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый вечер, кто может поделиться обновлением для перехода. Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.84.35 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ.


https://yadi.sk/d/pjsN0g3f83Mwcw

----------


## KatAr_Mj

Спасибо

----------


## Анастасия99

Фирма Тольятти Софт имеет опыт в автоматизации предприятий торговли и общественного питания. Она занимается установкой программ 1С , а также обслуживанием 1С. Их фишкой является комплексное сопровождение корпоративных клиентов в сфере информационных технологий. Сайт для подробного ознакомления - https://tolyatisoft.ru/

----------


## ПавелПавел2016

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.84.35 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ или последнее актуальное обновление

----------


## Konor18

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.84.35 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ или последнее актуальное обновление


https://wdfiles.ru/bbij~i?52b30b41f8...379414280daa16

----------

ПавелПавел2016 (21.12.2020)

----------


## ПавелПавел2016

Пасиб

----------


## Nadushkin

Скажите пожалуйста, можно ли перенести данные из 1с бух корп 8.2 в 1с бух базовую 8.3? Или нужно обновить корп до 8.3 и потом перенести?

----------


## Z2022

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.87.28 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ или последнее актуальное обновление

----------


## Konor18

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.87.28 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ или последнее актуальное обновление


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

Здесь ищите ^

----------


## Z2022

Не нашел там

----------

